# Our "Little Black Bean"



## Randomly Set

"Little Black Bean" is what swmbo has been referring to him as.

We are getting a Bedlington Terrier, and will be picking him up on 8/10/13. He was born on 11/8/13. His name will be revealled shortly.

We went to view his at 2 and a half weeks old



















Getting a little sleepy now









SWMBO fell in love with him straight away, and decided we would have him.

So, we paid a second visit Friday night (20/9/13), just shy of 6 weeks old

He was asleep when we got there, so were his sisters. But after a little nudge, he soon woke up. First thing we noticed was how well toilet trained he is already. The breader took him straight out, and other than a couple of accidents due to the excitement, he knew to go over to the door when he wanted to go out.

Oh, and he bounces around, terrorising the other dog they have. And wouldn't stop wriggling about. Very hard to get some non-blurred images























































After almost an hour of play, he got a little tired.



















And sleep.....









He's grown so much. Massive compared to two of his sisters. He's also the only one staying "local". He's in Doncaster, and will be coming to Chesterfield. So about 40 miles. His 3 sisters are going to Dartford, Morcombe and Cambridge! Even had someone in Scotland wanting to take one.


----------



## VickynHolly

Awwww, what a cute puppy.


----------



## Randomly Set

Thanks. Was great seeing him running and bouncing around. Also tried playing to with the breeders 15 year old corgi/staffie cross (he's not the dad). Well, i say playing, at times it was more like terrorising lol


----------



## Randomly Set

Went to [email protected] last night. Had a cage delivered to work yesterday. Went and bought bowls, food, more toys, treats, pillows, blankets etc... Got a bed at the weekend too. Plus we have loads of soft puppy toys already purchased waiting for him




























Soft toys we got a while ago










(I don't expect them to last for more than a month :lol

Also had a nice blanket a few weeks ago, which we took to the breeders last Friday, so that when he comes home he has something comforting


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Beautiful pup......


----------



## Randomly Set

SWMBO bought more doggy stuff last night - poop bags, puppy lead & collar, *another* bed (that's 3 now).


----------



## Randomly Set

OK, we picked up our puppy on Tuesday, here are a few pictures and videos from the last 24hours.



















Camoflauged










YouTube

YouTube










raaawwwwrrrrrr










Late night trip to Pets at Home. Current puppy treats are a bit hard, so got a selection of softer ones, along with a treat ball (the kong ones are ok, but didn't fancy paying kong prices for their treats (he's on dry food so can't put mash or anything inside a kong stuff toy).










He slept with us on the bed last night










Today he met Jen's mums 10 year old yorkie










The yorkie has always been nervous and was a litte scared.

And today he mastered the art of going upstairs






Oh, and incase you're wondering, his name is Jeffrey 

You can also add him on Facebook  https://www.facebook.com/jeffrey.reynolds.585112?viewer_id=536545632


----------



## Hanlou

Aw he's lovely!  xx

We're local to you - I work in Chesterfield - so if you ever see someone with a small black dog and a tri-colour Rough Collie please say hello!  xx

Teddy - our little black dog - is almost one year old now. We go to Poolsbrook Country Park a lot so may see you there! We go to Holmebrook Valley Park and Pleasley Country Park too.


----------



## Randomly Set

Will do. Didn't know there was one at Pleasley. We're in North Wingfield, so got 5 pitts on our doorstep, and poolsbrook isn't far. Jens mum lives in Brim and takes her yorkie to poolsbrook now n then.


----------



## Randomly Set

And asleep again. On his back........ Wierdo


----------



## BenBoy

Bless! Great pics, how was his first night?

I love his name


----------



## Randomly Set

Not bad. We got up every few hours. He didn't need a wee everytime which is good. Aiming just to get up once tonight


----------



## Randomly Set

successful night. Only up once at 3am for a number 1 and number 2. Then again at 6 which is when we get up anyway


----------



## BenBoy

Randomly Set said:


> successful night. Only up once at 3am for a number 1 and number 2. Then again at 6 which is when we get up anyway


Sounds like little Jeffrey is settling in well


----------



## lostbear

Randomly Set said:


> And asleep again. On his back........ Wierdo


Obviously feels completely safe and cherished if he sleeps with all his 'vulnerabilities' exposed - well done, you!

And as for his stuff - well, tbh, I would have moved into that dog cage myself!

However, I wish people would stop putting up puppy pics, or that I would have the strength of character not to look at them, because I am getting sooooo broody hmy:


----------



## Meezey

How did I miss this? He is just lovely :001_wub:


----------



## Randomly Set

This afternoon / evening has mastered going downstairs


----------



## Randomly Set

More dog stuff this evening.

Decided more crate training, so popped to tesco for some liver to make liver cake treats. Also popped into Pets @ Home and bought his first kong















Best fiver we've spent so far he's not put it down yet


----------



## Randomly Set

More puppy stuff purchased

Got a bigger cage last night:









And some chew deterrent:









Also ordered some Adaptil to help calm him.


----------



## Randomly Set

Well, over the past few days, Jeffrey has mastered "sit"






He's also getting there with his name and on occasions "here", "down" and "no".


----------



## Randomly Set

Here's a couple from last night

This one was from the other night. Decided to dive between the pillows and stay there for 10 minutes  He later did this again around 1am after going outside for a wee









This was yesterday evening before bed. Grown so much 









And last night as we began to settle down. He likes South Park 


















Decided not to let me in bed









So I moved to the bottom and he made his way up, and sat on Jen's head :lol:



























One with me


----------



## Randomly Set

Got a few more pictures to add. Before now, I have this video


----------



## Randomly Set

Today, Jeffrey went for his first "proper" outdoor adventure with Jen's brother and one of his dog (a 6month old Lurcher).



































































































































































And we did some recall training. His first proper walk, and the first time let off lead. Notice India sat there also causing a distraction. As Jen's brother said, for 12 weeks old, he did amazingly well

Off the lead success - YouTube

Notice he runs in a slight curver away from India. If I moved further into the field, he would go in a straight line :lol:


----------



## CKins

He's so cute!

I love Bedlingtons, don't see many around though. Love his name too


----------



## Randomly Set

Thank you. I see you have a beddy cross


----------



## Randomly Set

A few from Sunday at Linacre Resavoir (very nice place)










Waiting for Jen as she went to the toilet


















Middle resavoir 


















Yes, I got very muddy









After around 45minutes or so, it was back to the car for some dinner and a rest









One more walk (around 20mins)









Practicing more off-lead training









Chase!









Mmmmm........ Stick









In total, out for around 2 hours, probably around an hours walk for him. 45-60 mins first stint, some of which he had to be carried, or we sat and waited for Jen. Second time was about 20mins, but he did manage to run around off the lead

We got home, and gave him a quick bath. Then fell asleep around 14:30. Woke up for about an hour when a friend popped around, then slept again. Well and truly shattered


----------



## Randomly Set

Today, Jeffrey became "famous" :lol:

Our pictured was shown on BBC Breakfast


----------



## lotlot

He's very handsome  he's really keeping his colour isn't he!! He's going to be a dark beddie <3


----------



## Randomly Set

He is indeed. Starting to go grey underneath now and on his legs. One of his sisters has really started changing (seen pics this morning on Facebook).

We joked about him being the "first" Black Bedlington


----------



## jonb

nice pics,handsome looking chap


----------



## Randomly Set

Here's a few from this weekend on our walks with Jen's Brothers 3 dogs.... (we had to walk them Saturday and Sunday)

Guiness following Jeff









The gang































































Here's a few taken today of their dogs

Bruno









Guinness









India


















Oh, and I took these pics yesterday.



















Sticking resembelance don't you think?


----------



## Randomly Set

Here some pictures from Jeffs second groom a couple of weeks ago

(copied from a thread elsewhere)

As promised, here's a few pictures from the last few days.

Friday evening when I got home after his 2nd groom

Here's one from last week to get an idea









He doesn't keep still enough to get a non-blurred shot













































Trying to get a shot of his face. Starting to look like a Bedlington now his "top knot" is coming along


















And here's last nights activities.... he figured out how to get under the bed


----------



## Hanwombat

Aww look at him, he is def looking more bedlington


----------



## Lucky7

Aww bless he's so cute! And going to be one very pampered pooch


----------



## Randomly Set

A few pics from this morning's adventures























































One mucky pup


----------



## Randomly Set

A few from Jeff's "Easter Weekend"

We went to Hardwick on Saturday, and let Jeff have a run around the fields.

Here are a few shots










Catalogue pose









And another "pose"









Super-Jeff (just needs a cape)









Smiley Jeff









Then we found some "cousins"


----------

